# First of the season



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Dirty little buggers .My food plot has a lot of them now .Gonna roll it soon and set my 7 loop traps before the clover starts to grow .


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Had one long tunnel from the neighbors to the side of my yard. Replaced to a different spot in case another one is roaming around.
Those scissor traps are the best I found. Truly deadly.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

I got home from Fla. to find the yard infested with them. Never had this before, they are like another virus.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> View attachment 506373
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gota know. What riles you the most, moles or restaurants that mislabel zander? I got a couple bucks riding on the response. FM


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Forest Meister said:


> Just gota know. What riles you the most, moles or restaurants that mislabel zander? I got a couple bucks riding on the response. FM


both equally


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Are those scissor traps also know as the EZ set?
All I have is an old Nash loop trap


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Just set my scissor traps yesterday. I had an epic battle with them last year


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jimbo said:


> Are those scissor traps also know as the EZ set?
> All I have is an old Nash loop trap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


yes
https://www.amazon.com/Wire-Tek-100...&qid=1585340289&sprefix=ez+set,aps,219&sr=8-5


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Just gota know. What riles you the most, moles or restaurants that mislabel zander? I got a couple bucks riding on the response. FM


My guess is the moles right now since the restaurants are closed.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> yes
> https://www.amazon.com/Wire-Tek-1001-EasySet-Eliminator/dp/B000SDKGC6/ref=sr_1_5?crid=35GPNSCOUVO1D&keywords=ez+set+mole+traps&qid=1585340289&sprefix=ez+set,aps,219&sr=8-5


Family farm and home has them on sale this week $24.99


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Tractor supply has them for the same price. 
theres 1 about 5 miles from home & I need to stop there & get dog food too


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Is that a Zander ? asking for a friend ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone worry about getting a scent on their traps?
I’ve heard if a mole smalls the trap, it’ll go around it


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

jimbo said:


> Does anyone worry about getting a scent on their traps?
> I’ve heard if a mole smalls the trap, it’ll go around it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I try to handle mine without ever touching the scissors or with rubber gloves. If I get a certain trap that doesn’t seem to be getting any, I boil it. Seems to make a difference.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

SKUNK said:


> I try to handle mine without ever touching the scissors or with rubber gloves. If I get a certain trap that doesn’t seem to be getting any, I boil it. Seems to make a difference.


thanks, not sure if I ever touch the working end. 
guess I was more concerned about other smell that might have come from storing it in the garage


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jimbo said:


> Does anyone worry about getting a scent on their traps?
> I’ve heard if a mole smalls the trap, it’ll go around it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Never found that to be true
Took mine from the shed this spring and put it right in the ground. And got that on pictured.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I did get a nice one yesterday. my first of the year.
I got 5 last year. Hit one with the tiller. Made my day


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

I have 4 of those scissor traps. They are the best traps. I trapped 10 of those critters last year. Never thought about the scent. I'm gonna boil mine this tomorrow and use rubber gloves when I handle them. Thanks for the information on sterilization.


----------

